
Apple's 'walled garden' walls will get even higher - theBashShell
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-walled-garden-walls-will-get-even-higher-with-ios-14-ipados-14-macos-big-sur/
======
pinewurst
“The tech giant is building long-requested features into iOS 14, iPadOS 14 and
MacOS Big Sur that tie the devices together, giving people fewer reasons to
try competing options.”

My God, what monsters they are!

